# Hoarders home



## aphonopelma1313 (Nov 19, 2013)

Fascinating and scary. An abandoned hoarders home:

1
The car... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2



Not washable... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3



The cobwebs under the ceiling!!! von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4



Decoration... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

5



Last place to sleep... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

6



Hardcore... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

7



Half room... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

8



Creepy as hell... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

9



New world order... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

10



Coffee? von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

11



Darkness... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

12



Dirt... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

13



Personal... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## Nikokas (Nov 20, 2013)

It really freaks me out how people let themselves hit this low... Hoarding is such a weird disease... 
Either way... Great, different report!!! 
Congrats.

Até já!!!


----------



## NakedEye (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice place if a little messy! Not liking the 'hit this low' comment as it's a bit judgemental......maybe he liked hoarding...i've hoarded vinyl since the 80's and thoroughly enjoy it!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 20, 2013)

Superb photos,thanks for sharing,think I might be nervous as to what lives in the webs??


----------



## smiler (Nov 20, 2013)

Now that is a mess, enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## Greenhill_no1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Those football pennants on the wall?! Would love a close look


----------



## gingrove (Nov 20, 2013)

That made me feel at home!


----------



## Infraredd (Nov 20, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Superb photos,thanks for sharing,think I might be nervous as to what lives in the webs??



It's the brown recluse/fiddle backs you have got to be wary of in Europe - little jumping buggers. They don't produce webs like these but piles of undisturbed stuff like this are their favored habitat. They are not lethal but if you are bitten you can come up in a very painful, 3day long, chicken's egg sized lump.
Places like these make me want to scratch myself all day long.
Excellent!


----------



## WiNgNuTz (Nov 20, 2013)

Some amazing pics there bud, can almost smell the dank air! Quality report.


----------



## Nikokas (Nov 20, 2013)

It's not judgmental, it's experience from someone very very close to me hoarding... 
And through that I've learned the difference between hoarding and collecting, in my case, books 
Not my intention to offend anyone, sorry if I did ... 

Até já


----------



## mookster (Nov 20, 2013)

Kind of sad in a way...although the cobwebs on that wardrobe are the stuff of nightmares!


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 20, 2013)

What a freaky fabulous fascinating find. I wonder what treasures the spiders are guarding under all that?


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 20, 2013)

Whoa, so much in there! I bet it was knee deep moving around! 
Awesome shots as usual!


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 20, 2013)

*BLIMEY!! Few bits n pieces left in there!! *


----------



## TK421 (Nov 20, 2013)

You'd need good eyesight to see through those glasses on the last picture ;-)

Sad that someones life is reduced to this. Good moody photos mate


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice comments here... It was a very interesting location, and I explored it alone. My girlfriend was thinking, that I'm a pervert to go there again. Hoarding is a crazy thing for people thinking "normal". It was an interesting experience to look how it work and how they live. And yes, there are small path in the rubbish, but at the most points I sit on a big hill of dirt and rubbish to take the pics...


----------

